# Avacado with Black Flake



## Jim (Jun 9, 2007)

The Smallie Killer color up in Maine. I tried to match it as close as possible to Kaylins Avacado color with pepper flake. Im happy with the results.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 9, 2007)

=P~ =P~ =P~


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 9, 2007)

You seem to spend more time makin worms than fishin lol. I cant wait till I get to try out the ones you're sendin me.


----------



## Jim (Jun 9, 2007)

rdneckhntr said:


> You seem to spend more time makin worms than fishin lol. I cant wait till I get to try out the ones you're sendin me.



You got thtat right, You hit the nail right on the head. LOL! I work days, and my wife works nights. We have 2 kids. That should sum it! So every second She is not working, I try to get out fishing, But while Im home, Im doing something fishing related. Keeps me sane!


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 9, 2007)

Man I hear ya there. Me n dad spent all day puttin on the foot trollin motor he bought me for my bday...I took it out for a bout 10min before it got dark and it worked great...Im gonna really try it out tomorrow...


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jun 11, 2007)

worms look good jimmy. they may be too green to work around here though. but, you never know.


----------

